# Giant Boar killed under the Moultrie Hog Light *Video



## Realtree Ga (May 22, 2016)

I've had this boar coming to my corn feeder every night between 10pm and Midnight.   Decided to buy the Moultrie Hog Light to go under my feeder and was able to finally kill this monster.  These feeder lights are awesome.  I was around 110 yards from the feeder and was able to see him perfectly with my regular scope.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 22, 2016)

Atta boy!  Kill all them rascals.  That's a hoss.


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 22, 2016)

thats a sho nuff grown one....


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## model88_308 (May 23, 2016)

Nice! Much of a shield on that boar?


----------



## GAGE (May 23, 2016)

That is a good one, congrats!


----------



## Realtree Ga (May 23, 2016)

model88_308 said:


> Nice! Much of a shield on that boar?



Ha!  It had a shield alright.  I bet the hide alone weighed 80 lbs.  I didn't think I would ever get the hide off once I got to mid back.  I would guess at least 4" thick from that point on.  I had to sharpen my knife twice while skinning.  I had to carry the hide off in my skinning bucket by itself it was so heavy and then come back for the carcass.


----------



## model88_308 (May 23, 2016)

Yup, those big old solitary boars that go over 250 or so get some really thick, substantial shields. I've been lucky enough to kill three over 300 and the shields are(were) unbelievable. One shield stopped a .44mag 270gr JFN out of a Marlin Carbine and that shot never even bled (45 yards). He did succumb finally to 4 more 270s, the last at 10'. He is seen on these pages often in a sidebar ad from Woods N Water. 

This is the smallest of the 3, killed in Johnson County in 2015. His shield kept a 200gr XP3 out of a .325WSM from exiting, the bullet dropped him but was stuck in the offside shield; shot was about 75-80 yards. The black one in the pic is the hog seen here in the ad run by Woods N Water.

You boar is a stud! And I enjoyed your report on the light and your plan in taking that smart old stud boar!


----------



## Realtree Ga (May 23, 2016)

model88_308 said:


> Yup, those big old solitary boars that go over 250 or so get some really thick, substantial shields. I've been lucky enough to kill three over 300 and the shields are(were) unbelievable. One shield stopped a .44mag 270gr JFN out of a Marlin Carbine and that shot never even bled (45 yards). He did succumb finally to 4 more 270s, the last at 10'. He is seen on these pages often in a sidebar ad from Woods N Water.
> 
> This is the smallest of the 3, killed in Johnson County in 2015. His shield kept a 200gr XP3 out of a .325WSM from exiting, the bullet dropped him but was stuck in the offside shield; shot was about 75-80 yards. The black one in the pic is the hog seen here in the ad run by Woods N Water.
> 
> You boar is a stud! And I enjoyed your report on the light and your plan in taking that smart old stud boar!



Love that trophy room.  I probably should have shoulder mounted this guy.  Oh well, a Euro will have to do.  That is a hoss pig in your pic.  Makes me feel even more confident in the pic comparisons that mine had to be close to that 300 mark.


----------



## model88_308 (May 23, 2016)

IMHO, hogs and black bears are very often very overstated, weight-wise. I watched your video a couple of times and believe your boar is what you figured. Congratulations again and I hope you enjoy some good BBQ!

I have several other mounts and have nearly run out of room. I decided to get my first hog euro done (Blondie) and also did my Tn buck this year. Euros are very nice and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Realtree Ga (May 23, 2016)

model88_308 said:


> IMHO, hogs and black bears are very often very overstated, weight-wise.



I agree 100%.  I've seen a lot of bears people claimed to be 200 or 300 pounds and the actual weight is usually about 60% of their estimate.  LOL.  I didn't want to be that guy claiming this was a 300 pounder and it be more like 200.  I know that I'm a 200 pounder and that thing was much bigger than me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 24, 2016)

Realtree Ga said:


> I agree 100%.  I've seen a lot of bears people claimed to be 200 or 300 pounds and the actual weight is usually about 60% of their estimate.  LOL.  I didn't want to be that guy claiming this was a 300 pounder and it be more like 200.  I know that I'm a 200 pounder and that thing was much bigger than me.



Do what?!?!  Where you hiding it?


----------



## Realtree Ga (May 24, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Do what?!?!  Where you hiding it?



The Realtree Camo has a slimming effect!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 24, 2016)

Realtree Ga said:


> The Realtree Camo has a slimming effect!



Maybe I ought to get some then.


----------



## bfriendly (May 24, 2016)

Thats a big ole pig right there! Very nice!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2016)

Nice big ol' hog!

Oddly, I have had kind of the opposite experience with estimating hog weights. The times I have been around a skinning shed with a scale on the gambrel, 90% of folks have overestimated the weight of deer, but most tend to way underestimate the weight of a hog.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Jul 3, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice big ol' hog!
> 
> Oddly, I have had kind of the opposite experience with estimating hog weights. The times I have been around a skinning shed with a scale on the gambrel, 90% of folks have overestimated the weight of deer, but most tend to way underestimate the weight of a hog.



I've bought myself a scale so now I won't have to guestimate.


----------

